# Female or Hermie



## Dane G (May 12, 2020)

I need some help.  I recently planted a pair of what I thought were feminized Crystal strains.  One is going well but the other seemed stunted from the beginning and I think may have been an autoflower because it is now flowering a month later.  Both are grown outside in the same environment.  Can someone examine this picture and let me know if it is female or hermie?  I only ask because, like I wrote, it isn't supposed to be autoflower so I worry that some stressor may have made a hermie.  Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2020)

I don't see any balls or nanners in that picture.
I think i see a few pistols but im not sure,, its hard to tell with that picture.


----------



## Dane G (May 12, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I don't see any balls or nanners in that picture.
> I think i see a few pistols but im not sure,, its hard to tell with that picture.





Bubbletrouble said:


> I don't see any balls or nanners in that picture.
> I think i see a few pistols but im not sure,, its hard to tell with that picture.


Thanks


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2020)

I agree with Bubbletrouble...you’ll know soon though...


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 12, 2020)

So depending on where in the world you are...if your daylight is still short, they may go into flower mode...or they may be autoflowers, wouldn’t be the first time someone got beans other than what they thought...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2020)

Were these clones you bought from somewhere?   Was it a reputable dealer or someone selling them from the trunk of his car?  LOL--had someone here doing just that. 

I think 2redeyes is correct in his assessment that they could be flowering early as the days are still so short.


----------



## Dane G (May 13, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> So depending on where in the world you are...if your daylight is still short, they may go into flower mode...or they may be autoflowers, wouldn’t be the first time someone got beans other than what they thought...


I'm in Fl so I'm thinking it's an AF that got packaged by mistake


The Hemp Goddess said:


> Were these clones you bought from somewhere?   Was it a reputable dealer or someone selling them from the trunk of his car?  LOL--had someone here doing just that.
> 
> I think 2redeyes is correct in his assessment that they could be flowering early as the days are still so short.


I got them online at High Supplies and I'm in Florida.  The days are getting pretty long here


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2020)

I'm still thinking short days.  Your daylight hours are under 13-1/2 hours.  Little enough that plants can and will start flowering.  This is the reason that many people do not put their plants out until closer to the end of May or beginning of June.  I actually think this is a more likely scenario.  While it is possible to get a wrong seed, they are quite careful to not do that and even more careful to keep fem seeds away from unsexed seed and autos away from photoperiod seeds.


----------



## Dane G (May 16, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'm still thinking short days.  Your daylight hours are under 13-1/2 hours.  Little enough that plants can and will start flowering.  This is the reason that many people do not put their plants out until closer to the end of May or beginning of June.  I actually think this is a more likely scenario.  While it is possible to get a wrong seed, they are quite careful to not do that and even more careful to keep fem seeds away from unsexed seed and autos away from photoperiod seeds.


Thanks!


----------

